# Dedacciai 7.9



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

I am always up for new thing and I just got a new frame. When I went to the milan show I saw a new tubing from dedacciai which weight 790 grams. I went to my friend bike shop and when I ask him for the frame he did not knew what I was talking about, he call the company to be sure he can get it. After paint and labels it went up to 820 grams. I requested no paint but they said that they can not give me warranty on the frame if they do not paint it. The only problem is that they could only put one water bottle mount. I do not have it set up with the lightest componets. I have ITM unico white carbon steam, handlebar and seat post with record and eurus wheels. And campy record. I like the ride.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

I have never heard of a frame at 790 grams. What is the companies name?

Ok spoke too soon 
Did a search & saw this
790 grams


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

flying said:


> I have never heard of a frame at 790 grams. What is the companies name?
> 
> Ok spoke too soon
> Did a search & saw this
> 790 grams


Living here in Italy have give me the experience of my live. This guy that build bikes took me to the factory where they build them and a meeting at the Campy factory in Vicenza Italy. This frame came out in 2006 and the problem could be that a lot of people are hook on carbon this days. Just remember that dedacciai is the tubing manufacturer and not the bike frame name. But if the frame was made on a dedaciai tubings they have labels.
Here is a website. Look for lega legera.
http://www.dedacciai.com/


----------



## OrangeCat (Apr 7, 2005)

Spezzoto said:


> ... a lot of people are hook on carbon this days.
> http://www.dedacciai.com/


Some good options: http://www.bicirace.com/product/2005/EicmaCasati.html
also, for a bigger name... De Rosa... In AL
http://www.bicirace.com/product/2006/DeRosaHydroforming.html

Spezzoto.. You visited the Casati Factory? !!


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

OrangeCat said:


> Some good options: http://www.bicirace.com/product/2005/EicmaCasati.html
> also, for a bigger name... De Rosa... In AL
> http://www.bicirace.com/product/2006/DeRosaHydroforming.html
> 
> Spezzoto.. You visited the Casati Factory? !!


No, but I've been in the Pinarello and Willier Triestina...


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

What is the total weight of your bike Spezzoto?
Any pictures?
Thanks


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

flying said:


> What is the total weight of your bike Spezzoto?
> Any pictures?
> Thanks


15.2 with everything included. Any email that I can send you a picture. I do not know WTF
happens but I can not get a picture in this website. Maybe I am doing something wrong.
My email. [email protected]


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

[QUOTE=flying]What is the total weight of your bike Spezzoto?
Any pictures?
Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Spezzoto said:


>


----------



## Boardmill (Oct 15, 2005)

That thing is dam nice looking. IMO, that paint job strikes the perfect balance between classic and offbeat.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks Spezzoto!

That is a very cool bike you have there!
Good Job


----------



## OrangeCat (Apr 7, 2005)

Simoni Fan??? 
It looks cool! Who made the bike?
A local builder?
Where do you live in Italy?


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

OrangeCat said:


> Simoni Fan???
> It looks cool! Who made the bike?
> A local builder?
> Where do you live in Italy?



I live in Sacile, 45 minutes north of venice. It was made by a local builder and the paint job took four days. I finally have the matching white carbon seatpost. I waited one month even in Italy. ITM hook me up with a spare while the other one was made.

Dave


----------

